# Local Photographic Exhibition



## AncientSnapper (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi,

We are mounting a Photographic Exhibition, on the 1st Nov, for photographers local to RG7 in England.

If you would like to show any of your work - drop me a line at zogzog@lavabit.com

Thanks
Chris


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 11, 2008)

RG7 as in the rural postcode for the surrounding area of that hell hole known as Reading?


----------



## AncientSnapper (Sep 11, 2008)

Correct - just south, Swallowfield if you know it


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 11, 2008)

indeed I do


----------

